

Why are engineers treated like peons in the startup world? - sydsfo
http://www.reddit.com/r/engineering/comments/1a177j/why_are_engineers_treated_like_peons_in_the/

======
sydsfo
Vinod Khosla is talking at sxsw on how rigorously they evaluate and monitor
the CEOs they invest in. Evidently that doesn't apply to his grandson.

~~~
fatjokes
What's going on with his grandson?

~~~
sydsfo
His grandson is the CEO in this story

------
notbitter
For better or for worse, the system is named "capitalism" not "hardworkerism".

In the "you can't cheat an honest man" department, you can be sure that some
of the engineers complaining about nepotism now were expecting to cash in on
the CEO's connections when they signed on.

~~~
sydsfo
I'm the one complaining about nepotism. They were just complaining that he is
an inexperienced tool that underpays them. That said, I'm sure they did count
on his family connections creating an unending runway when they signed on.

------
api
In my experience, everyone in tech tends to think that their particular skill
set is the only thing that matters and that everyone else is an idiot. This
seems true for business, marketing, engineering, etc.

~~~
sydsfo
That's probably true. It'd be okay if everyone thought their skills was most
important and all the skills paid about the same, but business and investing
think their skill is most important and their salaries actually support that
idea.

